# Hey Matilda, Ava has a ball too!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a few pics from my cell phone (not the best quality) but she was having so much fun and she looked so cute :wub:

Ava has been playing with her kitty ball with a bell in it, she's so silly with that ball!! She can hold on to it and run around with it in her mouth.
View attachment 89322



Really, she was just playing with it...., guess the camera made her shy :blush:.
View attachment 89323


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy use to have that ball too! It's smaller and you could always hear her playing with it. Those pics are too precious of Ava..cell or not.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! I can only imagine how adorable she was playing with that ball! She's a doll! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Cosy use to have that ball too! It's smaller and you could always hear her playing with it. Those pics are too precious of Ava..cell or not.


These kitty balls are very small. But seem to be the perfect size for her little mouth. :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ava is a precious little girl!! How darling is she in that cut looking all teensie weensie! 

Hey Pat, do you ever put those ribbons on her ear like the Mimi and Coco pictures? I wondered if they were clips, and how they possibly work on hair that short! Surely they are not just ribbons tied around the ears?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I swear if I hadn't met Ava personally I would have looked at that first picture of her and thought it was a little stuffed toy. She is too perfect and cute. :wub::wub: Good idea with the kitty ball - some of the dog toys are way too large for our guys and girls.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> Ava is a precious little girl!! How darling is she in that cut looking all teensie weensie!
> 
> Hey Pat, do you ever put those ribbons on her ear like the Mimi and Coco pictures? I wondered if they were clips, and how they possibly work on hair that short! Surely they are not just ribbons tied around the ears?


Sophia, I haven't tried any bows yet, not sure what I'd use. One of these days I'll work on that.....I'm sure tiny clip on's will work....



Snowbody said:


> Pat - I swear if I hadn't met Ava personally I would have looked at that first picture of her and thought it was a little stuffed toy. She is too perfect and cute. :wub::wub: Good idea with the kitty ball - some of the dog toys are way too large for our guys and girls.


You know she ususally doesn't play with any toys, but she sure likes that ball. :thumbsup:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Ava has the cutest face I have ever seen!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I swear that Ava looks like a stuffed toy sitting on your bed in the first picture. She just doesn't look like a reall furbaby. Too cute!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I love that little girl. She's adorable!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How adorable is she. I just love her little head - she's so itty bitty.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ava is just toooo cute,Pat!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, she is so darn cute!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: Love how she got so 'camera shy '... she truly is a precious little one!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ava this is Matilda, you gonna get addicted to the ball like I am:chili:

Pat she is absolutely precious:smootch::tender: i know how little that ball is and it looks huge next to precious Ava:wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

she's wayy too cute! the first pic makes her look so unreal!!!  aww


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ava is such a little doll! Can't wait to see her again.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How cute is litte Ms. Ava and her lime green ball. I can just picture
her playing with it. She sure is a tiny tiny bundle of love!:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Little Miss Ava looks adorable with her cute little kitty ball! I bet she loves how it has the holes in it for her to grab it!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ava is such a tiny little sweetheart! :wub: She looks so precious with her mini-ball.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How adorable:wub: can she get? Too adorable with her little catball.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, she is just such a joy...and her birthday is next Wednesday!!! nothing planned for her 2nd birthday though...she gets gifts all the time...spoiled brat.  

We'll take birthday pictures, I'm sure.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone, she is just such a joy...and her birthday is next Wednesday!!! nothing planned for her 2nd birthday though...she gets gifts all the time...spoiled brat.
> 
> We'll take birthday pictures, I'm sure.


 
she's going to be 2:new_shocked:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Pat give ava a hug from us x


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I took a quick glance at this picture in FB yesterday through my phone but didnt get the chance to look at it carefully. I am seeing it here and loving seeing Ava with her kitty ball  sooo adorable


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Those balls are so tiny...Ava is so adorable!!! I may need to get one of those balls for our Romeo to play with as he is so tiny too!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna loves kitty toys too - they are just the right size and she loves the bell sound! She even plays fetch which has lots of my friends with 'real' (apparently small dogs aren't real) jealous since theirs won't play fetch hehe!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain's birthday is in 2 1/2 weeks.....so Ava is a year younger than Rain. She is so adorable and I love the little second pic. Pat, she knows that you are trying to take her pic so she is ignoring you and the ball. Does that remind me of someone??? Yes, Miss Rain......:chili: I ordered the birthday cake and the pink sweater from Oscar Newman for Rain but it may not make it for her birthday!! Please post birthday pictures of Ava.....Love her!!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Rain's birthday is in 2 1/2 weeks.....so Ava is a year younger than Rain. She is so adorable and I love the little second pic. Pat, she knows that you are trying to take her pic so she is ignoring you and the ball. Does that remind me of someone??? Yes, Miss Rain......:chili: I ordered the birthday cake and the pink sweater from Oscar Newman for Rain but it may not make it for her birthday!! Please post birthday pictures of Ava.....Love her!!!:wub:


Actually Nanci and I have started a little tradition. We have a Birthday hat and cake and now a dress....each year we send them back and forth to each other for Ava's and Baby's birthdays. I had them for Ava, Abbey and Archie's birthdays, then sent them to her for Baby and Puttie's birthdays, now I just got them back. When we're done with our birthdays, we'll mail them back to Aunt Nanci.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love little Ava's tiny face! Kisses kisses kisses!!!


----------

